# Cool Smartphone App!



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to throw some cool info out in the open! I was on my android smartphone the other day and an add popped up for a free app that plays predator sounds called "Coyote Calls". I usually use mouth calls since E-callers are quite expensive so i decided to try it out. I bought a loud speaker (like the ones with E-callers) and took it hunting, and boy was i surprised with the results! Within 5 minutes in that setup using the "rodent squeak" I had dropped a large male coyote! Haven't used it again since, but was very surprised at the realistic sounds! so for the predator hunter with a budget, it's a cheap and fun way of calling coyotes in!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAT ?? No pics !! ? Those of us who can't read or type like pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Can you get app's on your phone Don or is it the size of a brick with a handle and pull out aerial!?


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

well don I'm not exactly sure how to get pics up on here but when i figure it out there will be plenty!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I have that app for 5-6 months, played with it when I instelled it. I t okay my Android volume on my phone isn't great, but the app has some nice calls.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.picobrothers.chcf&hl=en


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Can you get app's on your phone Don or is it the size of a brick with a handle and pull out aerial!?


No apps for my phone... I did duct tape a pad of paper to the back of it so i could scribble stuff on it though...along with the old 35mm disposable camera i superglued to the side it is fairly compact still . It fits real nice in the wagon I pull it in.
I do need to be careful in lightning storms with my 3ft. metal pull out antenna. Just be sure you wear safety glasses around me....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

imnohero said:


> I have that app for 5-6 months, played with it when I instelled it. I t okay my Android volume on my phone isn't great, but the app has some nice calls.
> 
> https://market.andro...hers.chcf&hl=en


get a nice speaker for it, i've went back to mouth calls on account of having to worry about carrying the speaker in my pack.


----------

